# those darn little tags on towels and washcloths



## beachguy (Jun 15, 2018)

I love this font...does anyone hate those little tags? I have to rip them off and through away....DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2018)

beachguy said:


> I love this font...does anyone hate those little tags? I have to rip them off and through away....DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!



So far they haven't annoyed me yet,but who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, well, on a scale of one to ten of first-world annoyances I'd give that a solid one.  
Hint- keep scissors in your laundry area and snip the tags as you fold the towels.


----------



## beachguy (Jun 15, 2018)

heck no....no scissors used...i'm so agitated that I  always rip them off!!! same goes for all tags..pillows ext. cords and the like...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2018)

Ohhh calm down Beachboy...don't be getting ulcers over a tag on a towel...


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2018)

beachguy said:


> I love this font...does anyone hate those little tags? I have to rip them off and through away....DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!



No, but the plastic tags on the end every board I buy does that to me.
I take a needle nose plier and pull every one off.

I keep the tags on washcloths and towels...might want to buy more just like 'em.
My lady likes the thin ones, I like the huge thick ones.
Actually, she made me some washcloths outa some aging thick towels since I prefer (require) larger sizes than in the store.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2018)

They don't bother me too much, I usually leave the ones on the towels and use a small pair of scissors to cut the off the washcloths.  Honestly, I don't have new around too much, the towel sets last years with just two people at home.  Kitchen towels I buy more often, and snip those tags right away.  I put on my reading glasses to make sure I don't cut into the fabric.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't say that they upset me but I do remove them.

More and more these days they are making tagless T-shirts and sweatshirts.  

I miss those tags.

The T-shirts and sweatshirts with tags are the first string good enough to wear out into the world items and the ones where I have removed the tags are the second string ones to wear around the house.


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a theory that there is a very evil person working somewhere in the world, designing the absolutely worst place to put a clothing tag and making sure that the tags are darn near impossible to remove without damaging the article of clothing.  He/She also searches the earth for the stiffest, most rasping material he can find to make the tags out of so that they are the most annoying possible.

That's my theory and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2018)

I am supposing you're not talking about the cardboard little thingys that you can zip off. As far as the little nylon tags, I always leave them on. How else can I know which is the right side up?   You know, like the nylon tags on underwear. Right? Right? Don't say you just hang up towels any which way. layful:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2018)

If  they're  small and made of cloth; and sewn on,  I just  leave them  there.  They don't  bother  me.

I can list numerous other things that bother me  besides  a little tag on a towel.


----------



## Linda (Jun 15, 2018)

I hate to say, it never occurred to me to remove them.  I do keep 2 colorful kitchen towels hanging over the handle on the oven door and whenever a tag is showing I turn the towel over.  From now on I'm just going to reach over and take my kitchen scissors out of the tool caddy and and cut those little ****s off!!


----------



## beachguy (Jun 15, 2018)

I like the way your brain works!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2018)

In our complicated and dangerous stage here in the world I worry about many things but worrying about something I never even think about like it  was a real big problem strikes me as pretty silly.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2018)

The good thing about those tags is when I really like a piece of clothing or whatever, I wish I never cut off the tags which would have told me the brand and other information. That's happened to me. Of course, having tags sticking out from the back of a  tank top, etc.,  is really irritating. Hasn't it happened to you when you see a women with a tag sticking out her back and you want to tell her, but not sure about it? I've done it a couple of times, but mostly I don't.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2018)

Awhile back in a grocery store  I noticed a handsome (beautiful)  lady, very  well dressed,  but  her top tags  were sticking up.

I asked her if she'd mind if I tucked  them in.  She  pulled up the back of her hair and I tucked them in for her.

She thanked me and said  that when she gets home,  she's going to cut the damned things off.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, the tags don't annoy me yet, but give it time.   My latest rant was that Arnold Schwarzenegger works in the pickle packing plant and screws all the lids on too tight.       Dammit.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Awhile back in a grocery store  I noticed a handsome (beautiful)  lady, very  well dressed,  but  her top tags  were sticking up.
> 
> I asked her if she'd mind if I tucked  them in.  She  pulled up the back of her hair and I tucked them in for her.
> 
> She thanked me and said  that when she gets home,  she's going to cut the damned things off.


That's my buddy...you sly ole dog you...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2018)

*beachguy*, I usually cut them off as soon as I bring them home...before using whatever it is the tags are attached to.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 15, 2018)

I always snip the tags off of tee shirts.  The majority are souvenirs, so they will not be duplicated.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 15, 2018)

jujube said:


> I have a theory that there is a very evil person working somewhere in the world, designing the absolutely worst place to put a clothing tag and making sure that the tags are darn near impossible to remove without damaging the article of clothing.  He/She also searches the earth for the stiffest, most rasping material he can find to make the tags out of so that they are the most annoying possible.
> 
> That's my theory and I'm sticking with it.



I quite agree with you.  Those tags drive me nuts.  I have very sensitive skin, and those tags are very irritating.  I've put many a t-shirt in the bag for Goodwill because I can't wear them because of those tags.  Tags on the back of bras irritate me too, and sometimes there is no way to get rid of them without damage to the garment.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2018)

jujube said:


> I have a theory that there is a very evil person working somewhere in the world, designing the absolutely worst place to put a clothing tag and making sure that the tags are darn near impossible to remove without damaging the article of clothing.  He/She also searches the earth for the stiffest, most rasping material he can find to make the tags out of so that they are the most annoying possible.
> 
> That's my theory and I'm sticking with it.




hey, it's a living


----------



## beachguy (Jun 17, 2018)

delete​


----------



## beachguy (Jun 17, 2018)

delete​


----------



## wvnewbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I cut off all tags on clothing.   BUT!  Keep the tags on towels and such for that extra bit of rough abrasive scrubbing material for stubborn dirt.


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> hey, it's a living



Bad boy!  Bad! Bad!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't like the tags on throw rugs. After you wash them or air them out, you give them a little flap to put them down and the tag peeks out from underneath. I tuck it under thinking the next time i pick it up I'll cut it off and then I forget to do it.


----------

